# 3# Crappie



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My brother sent these pictures from lake Hamilton in Arkansas. One of the fish is 3# 4oz and 18.5".
Thought you guys would like to see them.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Some of you may recognize the guy in the YUM cap. 
He won the Bassmaster Classic several years ago, twice.

Hall of Fame bass fisherman

Bobby Murray


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Some slabs alright!!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang those are studs


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Mighty fine !


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh my gawd.........


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Just wow!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

As Kim would say.... No long arming those fish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bobby Murray. Damn. I had to go back and look after I read that. He and his twin brother, Billy, are the only two people I know of, that have caught more fish than me.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Still waiting on my 3 pounder. It's going on the wall when it comes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Bobby Murray. Damn. I had to go back and look after I read that. He and his twin brother, Billy, are the only two people I know of, that have caught more fish than me.


Steve fishes with Mr. Murray all the time.
He and Steve can catch a Blue Marlin in a mud hole.
Incredible fishermen.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

The picture of that fish box brought a little tear to my eye. Jeeeeez. I do alot of inshore and gulf fishing nowadays, but the West Texas in me always brings me back to crappie fishing somehow. I make myself stop at Lake Taquin every time I travel to Lake City to visit my parents. I'm extremely jealous right now.


----------

